# Shop layout



## morgancity (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi, new to this. Need help in placing my tools in new shop. It measures 27' x 27'. Have many tools. Please help!!!!!!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You just want folks to be mad at ya don't ya?

Okay all kidding aside, nice size shop space, BUT... Not enough information. How about telling us what the layout of the space is, such as basement, big garage, outbuilding etc... Any odd shapes, wall angles, support beams etc.. do deal with?

What sort of equipment do you have to put into and arrange this shop?

Without knowing anything about it, I CAN tell you this, mobile bases, either commercial or shop built, are worth their weight in gold, or at least back surgery every time you decide your layout isn't quite right.... Get your big machines on mobile bases. 

Also as has been discussed here, dust collection / control is an important issue. There are a LOT of conflicting ideas from the experts, and amateurs alike, and the best information I can give you is to give Bill Pentz' website a thorough read through. While I don't quite understand exactly what a lot of what he talks about is... What I do know is that there are very real advantages to big Dust collectors, as well as shop vac based dust collection systems. Due to their flexibility and low initial cost, if you can't afford to do both, I personally would suggest doing a shop vac based system. Read my write up in the power tools section here. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=6250

I am NOT saying that full blown dust collectors are inappropriate, but the more I read, and learn, the more it looks like a shop vac based system, or a LARGER dust collector using 6" duct is more appropriate, than a small, say 2HP 4" duct based system. Perhaps I am off base here. Maybe if Bill sees this post he would be so kind as to correct me in plain English... 

Not that I am prying on your equipment, but for sizing and layout it might help to know at least generally what equipment you have such as...

Cabinet saw with extension tables, measures 72" x 48"
Compound Miter Saw on portable stand
Oscillating sander. Make and model might help here, a giant Shop Fox oscillating belt sander will take up WAY more space than a Ridgid EB4424 for example....

Hope you get the idea.

Oh yeah, welcome to our friendly little forum!


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I posted this for someone else - it may help - just click launch.
http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner.aspx


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Larry, good catch! I forgot about that one!

Another thing you might try, is give Sketchup a try if you are on Windoze or Macintosh. You can get it free at sketchup.google.com, a good number of the most common, and a few uncommon machines are available through the 3D warehouse. 

It is reported to work with WINE on Linux as well, but I have had some trouble with it on CentOS 5. A coworker running Mandriva PowerPack 2008 is using it no problem...


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

27' x 27' !

What's the point? ....it's not big enough to bother! :laughing:

Only kidding! 

My shop is about 30'x30' or so...and has two stories.
Trust me it fills up quick.

I like my table saw in about the middle and drill press 
router tables, miter saw etc against the walls. I have my main work
bench set up as an island so that I can work on my 
projects from both sides just by walking around bench.


----------



## morgancity (Oct 16, 2008)

*New Shop*

Thanks guys for the qwick response. I used my garage (27' x 27') as my shop. I extended beyound garage 27' x 27' for woodworking shop. All enclosed walls. I have left over kitchen cabinets from remodeling my house. I have the following tools: 10" Sears Contractor table saw, 6" Jet joiner, 12" Portable Delta Planer, Delta Mortiser, 14" Craftsman Band Saw, 10" Craftsman Radial Arm Saw, Norm Abraham Router Table, Delta 16 1/2" Floor Model Drill Press, Rigid Oscillanting Edge Belt/Spindle Sander, Craftsman Variale Speed Wood Lathe, DeWalt 12" Compound Miter Saw. 2 - 3/4" x 4' x 8' MDF Top Work Tables, 3 large Craftsman shop vacs. Only thing missing now is Panel Sander & Dust Recovery System.


----------

